# How do I remove the front bumper?



## lala22_88 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello, everyone. A couple of months ago, I rearended a truck, and now my front bumper has a dent in it. I got an estimate, and it'll cost about $70 and even then, it's not guaranteed to be out. My dad thinks he can knock it back out, but he can't figure out how to remove the front bumper. I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE. If anyone can help, it'll be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

if you cant figure it out on your own, you have no place doing that. get someone who knows how to remove a bumper or let a certified mechanic or body shop specialist take care of that.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

how are you gonna knock the dent out? i dont know about you, but my bumpers made of plastic


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, bumpers ARE made out of plastic, they dont just "knock out". bumpers usually have two screws by the wheel well, one on each side holding it on, and then the plastic clips that you can see and two bolts on the bottom. the only thing you can do is fill it with bondo and repaint it, but for $70, what are you waiting for? what do you mean not guarranteed to be out??? the estimate your car based on how much it will cost to fix it, if they dont even know how to estimate, maybe you should have gone to another shop.... let insurance take care of it, thats why you pay so much money for it...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Flying V said:


> if you cant figure it out on your own, you have no place doing that. get someone who knows how to remove a bumper or let a certified mechanic or body shop specialist take care of that.


and you have never asked for any help on things you had never done I suppose...  either be helpful or don't post in the thread.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jasper said:


> how are you gonna knock the dent out? i dont know about you, but my bumpers made of plastic


well it might be bubbled in..he could push it out, but its still going to leave nasty creases.

There should be some bolts on each side,, not compeltely sure about the B15 but they might be under the wheel well covers, just gonna have to crawl under there and look... I'm sure a helpful B15 owner will help you out.....good luck


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'de just pay the 70 bucks...he may do more damage than help...and 70 bucks isnt much at all. I believe the bumper needs to be actually heated up in order to rebend it and of course painted after that. If you try to just knock it back out, you may actually crack it and then well, it will be a lot more than 70. If you are still going for it, I dunno about the GXE, but the SE-R has a few screws at the end of the tip of the bumper. I cant really describe it but I think you manual has a diagram to remove it. If not, well then I'm sure you could find one online.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

myoung said:


> and you have never asked for any help on things you had never done I suppose...  either be helpful or don't post in the thread.


 no, but i dont want to have him come back on here regretting taking the bumper off because he messed up. i've screwed up before too, we all have. i just regret not atleast getting some help from an experienced mechanic


lemme fix what i said. find an experienced person to help you do this.


----------

